# July sheenanigans @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 5, 2013)

right a bit late but here goes a quick run down of this weekend's stuff and I'll add the rest after the hangover has abated.

*Tonight Friday 5th*
*in the front:* it's the monthly Folk session with the no frills band at it's core plus whoever comes with their instruments and joins in, much drinking and shouting will ensue.
*in the back:* Bloody Ice Cream


> 8.30 - 9: DJ
> 
> *9 - 9.30: Cat Bear Tree*
> 
> ...


 
Saturday 6th: Yer All Barred
doors: 20:30
tax: £5  free cheese on entry brought just for you all the way from Somerset
with:
Bin Raiders
2 Sick Monkeys
The Surfin Turnips
The Bus Station Loonies







Sunday 7th: Field Work IX follow link for own thread on here

the rest sometime next week I hope


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 6, 2013)

and then a Norwegian Space Kletzmer band came out of a taxi
and


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 6, 2013)

and bedtime


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 7, 2013)

and at 3am the norwegians came back, and after we plied them with blue cheese
they played again


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 9, 2013)

cheers for posting the flyer - I saw it on the window of the pub the other day and it made me laugh heartily! A Steve Bell classic...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 9, 2013)

and to rant a little bit more:
the norwegians with folk session people who hadn't left:


another short clip from saturday night coming next.

Also: after the finished with us the guv'nor took them to the QH at 6:30 where they played until someone forced them into a taxi so they could catch their 10 A.M. plane.
proper punk rock really


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 9, 2013)

the saturday night
and it's this lot:
http://www.goylem.net


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2013)

Ironically I'll miss that due to being in Norway.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Ironically I'll miss that due to being in Norway.


that's from the weekend just gone so you won't miss them as they are back there already ;-)


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> that's from the weekend just gone so you won't miss them as they are back there already ;-)


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 12, 2013)

sorry but won't be able to update this properly being very late so here is a quick run down of the coming week
this Friday no event
Saturday: metal night
Sunday: punk gig with old brazilian hardcore band agrotoxico + more
Monday: Jazz evening
Wednesday: Bloody Ice Cream gig with tunnabunny and more
Thursday: Reel News documentary and discussion evening
Friday: Club Integral with Beffcock and the titburster + more
Weekend after that: 2 days of hardcore fest all dayer starting 2 or 3 pm

you can check the event page on the website: http://thegrosvenorsw9.co.uk which I have hopefully kept updated
bye for now


----------



## tallulahj (Jul 12, 2013)

Beefcock! Love them, must remember to get the night off work.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 20, 2013)

tallulahj said:


> Beefcock! Love them, must remember to get the night off work.


 
weren't they great


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 25, 2013)

last minute update:

*Tonight Thursday 25th: Commie Faggots Presents:*
Doors: 7:30pm
Cost: your guess is as good as mine
with:

Discount Orchestra (Speed-folk, gypsy-punk and the occasional sea-shanty) https://soundcloud.com/thediscountorchestra 
Country Dirt "London's premier country and bluesgrass band" (Gary Crowley BBC) http://www.countrydirtband.com/home
Henry My Son (Southern Folk with echoes of Pete Seeger)
Chris Dann
 


Spoiler:  promo blurb



NOW ALSO AT THE GROSVENOR, STOCKWELL, ON THE 4TH THURSDAY OF EVERY MONTH!!!

London's second favourite communist, homosexual cabaret act Commie Faggots - http://soundcloud.com/commiefaggots - present a panopoly of bands, poets and performers who will make you laugh, make you cry, make you dance and make you think. Whilst strictly speaking we are not necessarily either communist or homosexual, we reclaim this slice of bigoted ignorance and wear it as a badge of honour.

This month is themed loosely around a country music vibe:

Discount Orchestra
Speed-folk, gypsy-punk and the occasional sea-shanty
https://soundcloud.com/thediscountorchestra

Country Dirt
"London's premier country and bluesgrass band"
Gary Crowley BBC
http://www.countrydirtband.com/home

Henry My Son
Southern Folk with echoes of Pete Seeger

Chris Dann


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 26, 2013)

*Friday 26th: Puwaba 4: Penulti-Waba*
Doors: 21:00
Cost: I forgot but probably a fiver or less
MASQUERADE SWAMP ROMP​Disguises distributed upon entry, One-off PUWABAN masquerade party for you, your horse and your lover. We don't have much, but if we have anything its BODY TEMPERATURE and we will be utilising our collective throbs to defrost the rarest fauna.​Presided over by Puwaban 'OILY EYE BOMBS' Female and Puwaban 'BONE MATRIX' Male.​Get in touch with your spiritual awnings, dance with the cloud puppets and embrace the celestial gazebo, with everyones favourite anti-priest, MYSTIC ROCK and the original anarcho-groom, ANDY BLAKE who will make a mockery of adversity.​​You Will Be Fed.​ 





​*Saturday 27th: Wonkfest*
Doors 2:30pm
Entry: £5

with:

3PM-THE REVERENDS (ARRRRRRRRRRRRGH)
3.45-SLAVES (I BELIEVE I CAN FLY)
4.30-LTNT (AVEC)
5.15- MEANSTEED- (FEROCIOUS ROCK LEGENDS)
6- THE APOSTATES- (SILLY SAUSAGE.)
6.45 THE GRAND OPENING OF THE BUFFET!
7.30 -MAID OF ACE- (BIRDS FROM THE SEASIDE.)
8.15- SOUTHPORT- (SAILORS)
9- WONK UNIT-(KOOL NOT ZOOL)
9.45- MIDWAY STILL (GANGLY DRUMMER.)
10.30- BOGUS GASMAN (THESE PEOPLE PROBABLY TAKE DRUGS.)
Line up order might well have changed since we were given this one, but there is still a full complement of bands..


Spoiler:  full promo blurb



BONJOUR NAUGHTY SEAHORSES!
IT'S WONK'S UNOFFICIAL BIRTHDAY AND I OWN MORE SHOES THAN THAT EMELDA MARQUEZ BIRD WHATEVER HER NAME IS.
OMG LETS HAVE A BUFFET!
YES.ALL OF LONDON'S FAVOURITE PUNK ROCK COCKS WILL BRING A DISH FOR THE PICNIC TABLE! 
YUMOOOOOTA!
 COUS COUS? HELL YEAH!!!!
BUT ALSO CHILLI CONNE CARNE,
SAUSAGE ROLLS,
BITS OF CARROT AND CELERY!
REALLY,THE LIST IS ENDLESS.DARE I NEED TO GO ON?
MMMMMMMMM
OK,SO THE PLAN OF ACTION IS THIS...
THE SHOW WILL BE IN 2 HALFS,PRE AND POST BUFFET WITH HALF TIME ACTION SPENT MUNCHING ON DELICIOUS FOOD FROM THE 4 QUARTERS OF THIS WORLD!!!
AMAZING!!!
WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
KICK OFF IS AT 3PM!!!!
COZ WONK UNIT......
IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BUFFET!

SE SOUR!!

LOOK WHAT EXCITING ACTS WE HAVE FOR YOU!!!
WHAT A GUY I AM! X

3PM-THE REVERENDS (ARRRRRRRRRRRRGH)

3.45-SLAVES (I BELIEVE I CAN FLY)

4.30-LTNT (AVEC)

5.15- MEANSTEED- (FEROCIOUS ROCK LEGENDS)


6- THE APOSTATES- (SILLY SAUSAGE.)



6.45 THE GRAND OPENING OF THE BUFFET!


7.30 -MAID OF ACE- (BIRDS FROM THE SEASIDE.)

8.15- SOUTHPORT- (SAILORS)

9- WONK UNIT-(KOOL NOT ZOOL)

9.45- MIDWAY STILL (GANGLY DRUMMER.)

10.30- BOGUS GASMAN (THESE PEOPLE PROBABLY TAKE DRUGS.)


£5 ENTRY DONATION ON THE DOOR!!!


PLEASE NOTE THERE IS NO GUEST LIST! ALL THE MONEY WE TAKE ON THE DOOR IS GOING STRAIGHT BACK TO THE BANDS 
IF YOU FEEL THAT YOU ARE ENTITLED TO FREE ENTRY THEN I RECOMMEND YOU AT LEAST BRING A DISH FOR THE BUFFET! 
IF YOU ARE GENUINELY BROKE WE WILL WELCOME YOU WITH OPEN ARMS.
DON'T GO TAKING THE PISS THOUGH.
X




(Gonna be filming the whole show.Proper MTV style recorded and mixed for a sorta documentary on London music.I suggest everyone gets themselves down the gym for an iron pump workout. Remember yeah, PUNKS ARE BUFF! )


X


 





*Sunday 28th:*
Doors: 19:30
Tax: none zero gratis

with:

Mindframe new ska / dub / HxC punk band.
Guests: and that could be your band, if interested text: Ollie on 07743831120
and open mic too.


----------

